# علم الطيران سبق كثيرا علم الكمبيوتر ,,,,, حقيقه موثقه



## م المصري (9 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​








أتعرفون ما هذا الذي يتم رفعه الي الطائره ,,,

خمنوا قليلا ,,,,, ها ,,

أنه هارد ديسك كمبيوتر ,,,,,سعته التخزينيه ,,,,,5 ميجا بيت 

نعم يا ساده ,,,,,,,, خمسه ميجا بيت ,,,,,,,

و هاذا الهارد من صنع شركة IBM عام 1965 

Its a hard disk in 1956.... 



The Volume and Size of 5MB memory storage in 1956.

In September 1956 IBM launched the 305 RAMAC, the first computer with a hard disk drive (HDD). The HDD weighed over a ton and stored 5MB of data. 

Let us start appreciating your 4 GB jump drive
! 


و لتلاحظ جميعا ,,,,,,,,,, انه كانت هناك طائره ,,,,كبيره ,,,,و طيارين ,,,,,,,, و خلافه ,,,,,

مما يعني ان علم الطيران قد نشأ و ترعرع قبل علم الكمبيوتر ,,,,

و لكن السؤال ,,,,,,, 

هل تطور علم الطيران بنفس معدل تطور علوم الحاسب الالي ؟؟ ,,,, و لماذا ؟؟ 

فلنتظر الاجابه من حضراتكم 

تحياتي


----------



## أطلال (10 مارس 2007)

حسب ما أري لا أعتقد أن تطور صناعة الطيران استاع أن يواكب تور الكمبيوتر .

فحقل دراسة الكمبيوتر هي أهون من تطبيقات الطيران .

فيمكنك تطوير الكمبيوتر في حجرة صغيرة ووقت قصير مقارنة بقضاء وقتك في صنع جناح طائرة ! 

 

وشكرا على الصورة :55:


----------

